# Randori



## Fightfan00 (Sep 23, 2003)

Is randori in Aikido similar or the same as the randori in Judo?If they are diffrent whats the diffrences or senarios its used?


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

One difference is that at higher levels in Aikido it often eventually involves more than two people -- i.e. 1 against 2 or more.  I personally have never seen that happen in Judo.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2003)

Multiple attackers in randori in aikido is a common practice at the higher levels.  It's great for awareness.  At the lower level (that's where I'm still at) we will do randori with one or two attackers to begin learning how to use your 1st attackers body as a shield or even as a weapon against attacker 2.  The speed is of course slower than at the higher ranks.  It's a great work out.  As to how it differs from judo I couldn't honestly say.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 24, 2003)

One of the differences would be that in Aikido randori you don't grab each others sleeves/collar.  
The attacks are more dynamic in Aikido randori in the sense that the opponent is coming at you with different attacks from a distance (generally speaking), i.e. shomen uchi, yokomen, tsuki, as well as grabs (which often look like a bum rush  ).  In Aikido randori you also often try to project the throws away from you (or in the path of other attackers) rather than throw them at your feet.

KG


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 25, 2003)

> One of the differences would be that in Aikido randori you don't grab each others sleeves/collar


Well, uh, you're not supposed to but every now and then..... do we have a smiley of someone looking really quilty?





> In Aikido randori you also often try to project the throws away from you (or in the path of other attackers) rather than throw them at your feet


 Last night in class we were doing leg sweep with ura.  My attacker swung, I blended, went for leg sweep, reversed and had enough energy to lift my entire body parallel to the ground.  As I swung 'round my foot caught one of the guys in the pair next to us square in the seat of the pants.  This is a prime example of using uke as a weapon against the other attackers.  Don't want to imagine what would have happened had the guy been turned around.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10579


----------

